# Say hello to "Burl".



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2014)

This is our puppy. A 6 month old Husky/Shepherd mix ...
Her name is Burl. :)

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 10


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2014)

At home already.....and happy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 26, 2014)

Glad you didn't name her Kevin

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2014)

A girl named Kevin....reminds me of the movie "UP" from pixar.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice pup, Marc!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice figure and hair pattern in that burl. haha
A good looking pup.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

Congrats. ! Nice looking pup ! Great name too !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 26, 2014)

How big do you think she will get?

Interesting mix too...and she seems to have got you trained in the 'belly rubbing area'?!?!?!?!






Scott (awesome) B

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2014)

Great looking dog, glad to see you have given one a good home. I like female dogs best as they seem to have a better disposition..........usually. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice pup indeed, seems like a great mix and she seems to be showing best of both .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 26, 2014)

She just got spayed recently, she still has stitches....so gotta be gentle with her belly.

ps...that was my kid in the picture with her.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 26, 2014)

Good looking burl. The ears are starting to spike already.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2014)

Pups are the best aren't they? Yours is a winner. Cool name too, The guy who ran the country store where I grew up was named Burl Mullenix, always thought it was a cool name...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 26, 2014)

Congrats on the new family member!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 27, 2014)

Gorgeous pup. Always nice to welcome a new member to the family.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brown down (Apr 27, 2014)

thats a way cool looking pup. I would bet that pup is gonna be a big dog. I love huskies and love sheperds, never saw one mixed before

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 27, 2014)

Nice pup Marc! Congrats. How old is she? She looks to have more Husky than Sheppie. She's beautiful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

She's a great looking gal! Love her long neck and her stature shows confidence - what a fine looking dog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> A girl named Kevin....reminds me of the movie "UP" from pixar.



When I was a senior at Berkner HS in Richardson Texas there was a sophomore named Kevin Mason. A girl. Very pretty too I might add. Also, my then girlfriend (now my wife) best friend was named Jayne Jackson. My last name being Jaynes you can imagine the jokes we used to make. :-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 27, 2014)

Hudson says... Hey now! What YOU doin...?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 27, 2014)

She's around 6 months old. They weren't quite sure, being a rescue. She had just came from Carolina yesturday. They had named her Minnie. But I changed it to Burl. It was a tossup between that or Kevin. 

Kidding.....I did have the names, Sawdust, Woodchip, Dogwood, Sawyer, and Turner in mind....but Burl stuck.

I certainly see husky in her face, And her colors are perfect. I just hope sshe's not a husky Chihuahua....lol


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)

NYWoodturner said:


> Hudson says... Hey now! What YOU doin...?
> 
> View attachment 49408



I told Cleo what Hudson said to the new dame and she is PISSED!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome to the world of WB and the crazy people Burl!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 9, 2014)

_*Cleo... I was just welcoming the new member... I promise!!!*_

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)

On the way home from an outing to see dinosaurs, there was a dog adoption event at a local store. They have a cute black Kelpie mix that looks just like Burl. Goin back to tonite to see if tbey get along!

What to name her is up in the air....any suggestions ?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

If it barks a lot name it Yelpie. Yelpie the Kelpie. Can't wait to see pics!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2014)

Pics for me too! I just got back from the pet store, my kitty's needed new toys, they shredded the old ones.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

This is a pet thread (dogs and fish and rocks and stuff) not a pest thread (cats and rats and bats and gnats and stuff).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This is a pet thread (dogs and fish and rocks and stuff) not a pest thread (cats and rats and bats and gnats and stuff).


Boo! Hiss! Where's that dislike button!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)

Didn't happen fellas. The other dog wanted nothing to do with Burl. Even showed teeth...even though Burl wanted to play.

Oh well....


----------



## Kevin (Oct 18, 2014)

We need a Bummer! icon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 18, 2014)

Maybe burl needs a little social adjustment, like a dog park. Does burl interact with other dogs? The only reason I ask this is because there is a dog park in my city and it's pretty cool to see dogs of all sizes and breeds running and playing with each other. Cats on the other hand take about a month to introduce to each other, LOL.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 18, 2014)

she plays with our neighbors dog all the time, and Michele takes her over her friends house to play with their dogs....so it's not Burl's fault. 
I think if that dog wasn't so scared from being around hundreds of people and trotted out to the places she's been poked and prodded for the last week it might have gone better. We got their number and address so we can check on her again and see if the setting is different and maybe they will have a different outcome...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Dognabit and I was gonna suggest Kevina the Kelpie

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

